# Skin Problem on (Mini) Mossy Frog?



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I recently noticed a grayish patch of skin on the nose of my Theloderma bicolor. I've included some photos below.

I have never really had to deal with anything like this so any and all help is greatly appreciated. Is this a standard, more common infection that treatments exist for? If so, which products do I need to treat this. Again, any feedback is helpful, I just want to make sure this guy is ok.

Thank you!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste these questions into a reply to this thread, and answer all the questions in detail, including photos.









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

That little guy needs to go in a soft Quarantine with a low water container. The water needs to be kept prophylactically clean. Spring or declorinated tap, w tds. 

I have found it critical to keep the temperature from dipping. Air exchange is also critical. A wet cold container will cause injured/diseased frogs to go downhill fast.

Veterinary treatment will be the best. They can help you with specific medication and determine if it is an abrasion - which is still serious especially if you see it 'expanding' or if the lesions are part of a disease process.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I think silver sulfadiazine cream is obtainable online.

It wouldnt replace veterinary treatment. It would be best to go.

You can also consider it an opportunity to establish a connection with an arav veterinarian. Thats a real positive.


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you for the feedback I really appreciate it. When I woke up this morning I saw that the mark had nearly disappeared- it was more faint and covered a smaller area. I went ahead and set up a quarantine tank anyways and stuck him in. It's just a 10 gallon with moist paper towel on the bottom, a piece of sterilized wood, and a small water container. 

Regarding that silver sulfadiazine cream, how would I go about applying that on the frog? And should I still use it if the mark disappears in the next couple days?

Thank you again for all the help!


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If its an abrasion that is growing new cell layer, getting smaller and healing, its sometimes better to leave it alone.

You dont want to nterfere with new growth or normal healing processes of a non infected, resolving wound.

I cant tell if its infected and its irresponsible to guess. 

If you do apply the cream you must be very careful. I only let the cream dollop, drop, ointment extrude itself touch the scrape. It will disperse.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Meaning delicately swipe the cream on and avoid swab contact. Avoid subject bamming into the swab tip.


----------

